# Measured amount of water required fast



## dean (20 Feb 2022)

Hi you intelligent lot 
I need to find a way to fill containers with a set amount of water fast 
I’m not one off you electronics genesis so please make it simple English 

Let’s say I have a 50 gallon drum sat on the floor and I somehow want to pump up and out small frequent measured amounts of water and all I want to do is click a switch each time I want say 100ml 

Any suggestions welcome 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hypnogogia (20 Feb 2022)

Kitchen measuring jug, or a dosing pump if you just want to flick a switch.


----------



## dean (20 Feb 2022)

Measuring jug is cheap but isn’t practical or efficient 
I’ve no experience of dosing pumps so no idea about them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hypnogogia (20 Feb 2022)

dean said:


> I’ve no experience of dosing pumps so no idea about them


You can set them to pump a measured amount of liquid.  Some folk on here (including me) us ether to dispense fertiliser on a daily basis.


----------



## dean (20 Feb 2022)

I don’t think they could do fast and frequent 
Can they dispense 100ml every 2-3 seconds .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelvin12 (20 Feb 2022)

Power head with a float switch.   Depending on your head height, floor to tank top will determine your pump size.   I use smaller power head type pumps on my sumps, tank to sump, and use the float switch to safe guard against an overflow in the sump.   

Dirk


----------



## Nick potts (21 Feb 2022)

dean said:


> I don’t think they could do fast and frequent
> Can they dispense 100ml every 2-3 seconds .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



My experience with dosing pumps is limited, but I don't think there are any (hobby ones anyway) that will do that, they are more designed to pump small amounts accurately and not fast

How accurate does it need to be? A float switch with a pump as mentioned above may work


----------



## dean (21 Feb 2022)

There’s no control with a float switch 
I can’t see how one would control taking out 100ml of water from a barrel 

There needs to be some sort of valve that measures the flow then buts out the pump at the set limit 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hypnogogia (21 Feb 2022)

dean said:


> I don’t think they could do fast and frequent
> Can they dispense 100ml every 2-3 seconds .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What’s your intended use?


----------



## Wookii (21 Feb 2022)

dean said:


> Hi you intelligent lot
> I need to find a way to fill containers with a set amount of water fast
> I’m not one off you electronics genesis so please make it simple English
> 
> ...



You need a bottle filling machine. There are quite a few on Amazon:

Amazon product



			Amazon.co.uk : bottle filing machine


----------



## ian_m (21 Feb 2022)

peristaltic pump mini 220 series - wmcpumps.com

The 30rpm 3 roller pump here (@240v) will pump 35ml per minute (1.18ml per rev),  so run for 3 minutes give 100ml odd.

I have seen these type high flow peristaltic pumps used in the marine world, to remove a quantity of dirty water and pump a set amount of new water back.


----------



## Stu1407 (21 Feb 2022)

Why does it need to be so fast?


----------



## dean (21 Feb 2022)

It has to be fast or it’s quicker to do it by hand 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gold Fish (21 Feb 2022)

dean said:


> Hi you intelligent lot
> I need to find a way to fill containers with a set amount of water fast
> I’m not one off you electronics genesis so please make it simple English
> 
> ...


Sorry to rain on your parade. 
To put it on simple English, you can't have it without complicated measuring tools and electronics. Except if you go manually and use the measuring jug. 
If you can detail the full process required,... what are the 100ml for?... is it going in the same  container or different?... same level? And so on... 
We need more information in order to try helping you....


----------



## dean (21 Feb 2022)

Imagine a production line of 100 containers all needing to be filled one at a time with a measured amount of water 
Let’s say 100ml as a volume just to get ideas 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (21 Feb 2022)

dean said:


> Imagine a production line of 100 containers all needing to be filled one at a time with a measured amount of water
> Let’s say 100ml as a volume just to get ideas


Perfect for high flow peristaltic pump, used by the marine boys to continuously change water.

Peristaltic pump removes 100ml of water in a couple of mins to a drain, every so often and another pump (with float valve to stop over fill) pumps replacement water from premixed 50G drum located miles away from tank. Just need a float/level valve on 50G drum to prevent water being pumped out of the tank if refill drum is empty, all simple wiring, no electronics involved.


----------



## Nick potts (21 Feb 2022)

ian_m said:


> Perfect for high flow peristaltic pump, used by the marine boys to continuously change water.
> 
> Peristaltic pump removes 100ml of water in a couple of mins to a drain, every so often and another pump (with float valve to stop over fill) pumps replacement water from premixed 50G drum located miles away from tank. Just need a float/level valve on 50G drum to prevent water being pumped out of the tank if refill drum is empty, all simple wiring, no electronics involved.



A peristaltic pump would have been my first choice, but the OP wants it done in 2-3 seconds rather than minutes.


----------



## brhau (21 Feb 2022)

Is a pipette controller too slow? Or is that what you mean by “manual”?


----------



## dean (21 Feb 2022)

ian_m said:


> Perfect for high flow peristaltic pump, used by the marine boys to continuously change water.
> 
> Peristaltic pump removes 100ml of water in a couple of mins to a drain, every so often and another pump (with float valve to stop over fill) pumps replacement water from premixed 50G drum located miles away from tank. Just need a float/level valve on 50G drum to prevent water being pumped out of the tank if refill drum is empty, all simple wiring, no electronics involved.



Needs to be seconds not minutes 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## X3NiTH (21 Feb 2022)

The bottle filling machine posted by @Wookii when running at max output does 160ml in 3 seconds, computer controlled so you can tailor you’re output and speed down from that number if required. Seems a steal at the price, doubt it would be hard to modify the peddle to a timer delay if need be.


----------



## dean (21 Feb 2022)

Wookii said:


> You need a bottle filling machine. There are quite a few on Amazon:
> 
> Amazon product
> 
> ...




Thanks I missed this earlier but you may have the solution 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (22 Feb 2022)

Nick potts said:


> A peristaltic pump would have been my first choice, but the OP wants it done in 2-3 seconds rather than minutes.


The bigger peristaltic pumps will do 11ml per RPM so at 300rpm will dose 100ml in about 2 seconds. BUT will probably not be very accurate and more importantly cost £600....


----------



## Wookii (22 Feb 2022)

I'm still intrigued as to what you are planning @dean  - the mind boggles - a new range of your own aquarium ferts, moonshine, Fight-club style toiletries . . .


----------



## Sam66 (22 Feb 2022)

You definitely need a liquid 'filling machine'.  Quite a few cheap ones available on Vevor e.g.








						VEVOR VEVOR 5-3500ml Automatic Filling Machine XK-280 Liquid Filling Machine Bottle Filler Digital Control for Cream Shampoo Liquid Water  | VEVOR UK
					

Discover VEVOR 5-3500ml Automatic Filling Machine XK-280 Liquid Filling Machine Bottle Filler Digital Control for Cream Shampoo Liquid Water, LCD Display Monitor and  Stainless Steel Shell at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.




					m.vevor.co.uk


----------



## dean (25 Feb 2022)

Hi all 
Thanks for the input 
I’ve purchased a filling machine from the vevor website it arrived next day working day which was extremely fast 
It’s works on a timer which you can set to 100th of a second 
It was pretty straight forward to set up all you have to do is unroll the hoses and fit two pieces of chrome pipe together that holds the outlet in place 
It must of been tested at the factory because when I had it set up before I put the inlet strainer into the water source I pressed the foot switch and to my surprise water shot out which totally took me by surprise 
Set at 2 seconds it pumps 100ml 

I used it yesterday and it was a joy to use, much cleaner than using a jug which usually results in wet hands and spills 

I also purchased a sealer machine from vevor which came just as quick but that doesn’t work, it doesn’t power up at allI’ve changed fuses and swapped the kettle lead but it’s not either of those so it’s an internal problem 
I’ve tried contacting vevor in every possibly way, no one answer the customer service phone number, they don’t respond to messages on their Facebook page, I sent emails to 3 different addresses that I found, I got a reply today, 2 days later and they ask for a video of the problem 
Luckily I used PayPal so my next step is to raise a dispute 
The problem I believe is that although I bought it from a UK website it’s actually a Chinese company so language is the barrier for them to reply other than with a preselected script 

I won’t reveal what the machine is used for yet 
You can keep guessing 
I may make a video to share once both machines are up n running in their final locations 









						VEVOR VEVOR 5-3500ml Automatic Filling Machine XK-280 Liquid Filling Machine Bottle Filler Digital Control for Cream Shampoo Liquid Water  | VEVOR UK
					

Discover VEVOR 5-3500ml Automatic Filling Machine XK-280 Liquid Filling Machine Bottle Filler Digital Control for Cream Shampoo Liquid Water, LCD Display Monitor and  Stainless Steel Shell at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.




					m.vevor.co.uk
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (25 Feb 2022)

dean said:


> I won’t reveal what the machine is used for yet
> You can keep guessing


----------



## sparkyweasel (25 Feb 2022)

dean said:


> I won’t reveal what the machine is used for yet
> You can keep guessing


I reckon it's for dosing cooling water into your perpetual motion engine to power your time machine.


----------



## Sam66 (25 Feb 2022)

dean said:


> I sent emails to 3 different addresses that I found, I got a reply today, 2 days later and they ask for a video of the problem
> Luckily I used PayPal so my next step is to raise a dispute
> The problem I believe is that although I bought it from a UK website it’s actually a Chinese company so language is the barrier for them to reply other than with a preselected script


Sorry to hear you've had problems with them.  I've only had to contact them about 1 item and they were quick (1 day) to resolve by email (support@vevor.co.uk). 

I would send the requested video and let them know you will make a PayPal claim if they don't refund/replace quickly.

In the meantime if it is a regular bar type heat sealer might be worth checking here:





						Help!  My Sealer Isn't Working! — Sealer Sales, Inc.
					

Q:  I bought a sealer and now the sealer  isn't working!  Can you help me?        A:  Why, of course we can! We are the sealer experts and can assist you with any sealer problem.  Most often, the problem is a simple fix.  All you need is a screwdriver, unplug your machine and follow our quick little




					www.sealersales.com


----------



## dean (25 Feb 2022)

It’s a big model 









						VEVOR VEVOR FR770 Automatic Continuous Band Sealer 0-16m/min Vertical Sealing Machine 220V Film Plastic Bag Sealer Printing Date Batch NO Stamp Coding  | VEVOR UK
					

Discover VEVOR FR770 Automatic Continuous Band Sealer 0-16m/min Vertical Sealing Machine 220V Film Plastic Bag Sealer Printing Date Batch NO Stamp Coding, Simple Operation Panel and  Emergency Stop Button at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.




					www.vevor.co.uk
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam66 (25 Feb 2022)

Ok, there's a bit more to those ones, hopefully they will sort out a replacement.


----------

